# Raleigh chaincase screw spec.



## elginkid (May 3, 2011)

My roommate is doing some restoration work on his 1952 Raleigh Dawn Tourist.  He wants to attach the correct full chaincase that had been missing.  The bicycle has welded, not bolted, rear stays and 26" wheels.  The chaincase is the correct type for this bike but is missing the front screw.  The question is what kind of screw is needed to attach the chaincase to the chainstay?  There is a hole with threads on the right chainstay just behind the bottom bracket and normally covered by the front chain ring.  Is this a Whitworth screw or bolt, a Raleigh 26 tpi screw or bolt, or something else?  He needs to know what kind of fastener to track down or have made.

Wes


----------



## sailorbenjamin (May 4, 2011)

I'm gonna bet it's a whitworth size and 26tpi.  I might have one.  Measure the diameter as best you can and see if you're local mechanic or machinist has a pitch guage (or buy one, http://cgi.ebay.com/Screw-Pitch-Gua...aultDomain_0&hash=item19a62b93c8#ht_500wt_922)
These guys really love their old Raleighs and are usually happy to help;
http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php/181-Classic-amp-Vintage
retapping is also not out of the question.


----------

